# ANNO 1404 problem beim Moschee bau



## Brocky325 (24. Juli 2009)

Hallöle da draußen...
Ich habe die erste stufe zum Bau der Moschee abgeschlossen...
um weiterbauen zu können,werden 5240 Gesandte benötigt...
Nun habe ich aber mehr als 5300...und kann den bau trotzdem nicht fortsetzen...
Keine ahnung wieso...


----------



## Geicher (24. Juli 2009)

Sind die 5300  Gesandten auf *einer* Insel angesidelt?


----------



## Brocky325 (24. Juli 2009)

ja sind alle auf einer insel...


----------



## Geicher (24. Juli 2009)

Komisch, sind die benötigten Ressourcen vorhanden?
Mosaik usw.?


----------



## Brocky325 (25. Juli 2009)

Alles vorhanden was benötigt wird...
aber sobald ich auf die Baustelle klicke,erscheint "sie haben noch nicht die benötigte anzahl von 5240 Gesandte,um den Bau fortzusetzen"


----------



## stephantime (26. Juli 2009)

Dann schau mal im Marktplatzt ob die auch wirklich alle eingezogen sind.
Ich musste ein paar mehr Nomdenhütten bauen und mehr aufsteigen lassen.


----------

